# DVB /dev/dvb/.../frontend0 existriert nicht....

## alex00

Habe folgendes PRoblem...bekomme meine NEXUS-S nicht zu laufen (siehe anderen Eintrag). Jetzt bin ich soweit dass ich mit Klear (einem GUI zum Fernsehen) nur noch folgende Fehlermeldung bekomme. Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen.....schon al danke dafür.

roli@Roltux ~ $ klear

Starting up Klear version 0.5.4

Current configuration-version: 16

Needed configuration-version: 16

Klear config loaded

EIT vector set up

Playback Engine added to GUI

Starting exception protected startup

Window resized to last value

Loading channels list

Channelsconf is:/home/roli/.klear//channels.conf

ControllerMain: Channels list found. Reading in....

Channellist loaded

zapping to 'Das Erste':

sat 0, frequency = 11837 MHz H, symbolrate 27500000, vpid = 0x0065, apid = 0x0066

AudioPid: 102

VideoPid: 101

using '/dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0' and '/dev/dvb/adapter0/demux0'

opening frontend failed: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

----------

## hampelratte

bist du sicher, dass du alle benötigten kernelmodule geladen hast? ich kann dir jetzt nicht genau sagen, welche das sind, aber in die richtung könntest du mal suchen.

----------

## Tyler_Durden

 *alex00 wrote:*   

> Habe folgendes PRoblem...bekomme meine NEXUS-S nicht zu laufen (siehe anderen Eintrag). Jetzt bin ich soweit dass ich mit Klear... 

 

Machst Du dann für kaffeine, xawtv und was es da noch so für DVB gibt, auch noch je einen neuen Thread auf?

Das Problem liegt hier (aus Deinem anderen Thread):

```
saa7146_vv: saa7146 (0): registered device video0 [v4l2]

saa7146_vv: saa7146 (0): registered device vbi0 [v4l2]

DVB: Unable to find symbol ves1x93_attach()

DVB: Unable to find symbol stv0299_attach()

DVB: Unable to find symbol tda8083_attach()

DVB: Unable to find symbol ves1820_attach()
```

Entweder sind die Module gar nicht (weil Du kein Frontend ausgewählt hast), oder fehlerhaft kompiliert.

Bei mir sieht das für eine Nexus-S so aus:

```

Module                  Size  Used by

dvb_ttpci             101868  0

l64781                  7364  1 dvb_ttpci

saa7146_vv             48640  1 dvb_ttpci

video_buf              23812  1 saa7146_vv

saa7146                15752  2 dvb_ttpci,saa7146_vv

v4l1_compat            12676  1 saa7146_vv

v4l2_common            16960  2 compat_ioctl32,saa7146_vv

videodev                9792  2 pwc,saa7146_vv

ves1820                 6340  1 dvb_ttpci

stv0299                11208  1 dvb_ttpci

dvb_core               83760  2 dvb_ttpci,stv0299

tda8083                 6084  1 dvb_ttpci

stv0297                 7552  1 dvb_ttpci

sp8870                  7244  1 dvb_ttpci

ves1x93                 6724  1 dvb_ttpci

ttpci_eeprom            2368  1 dvb_ttpci
```

Ich benutze die Treiber im Kernel, da die laufen bestens. Hier die config:

```
# Digital Video Broadcasting Devices

#

CONFIG_DVB=y

CONFIG_DVB_CORE=m

#

# Supported SAA7146 based PCI Adapters

#

CONFIG_DVB_AV7110=m

# CONFIG_DVB_AV7110_FIRMWARE is not set

CONFIG_DVB_AV7110_OSD=y

# CONFIG_DVB_BUDGET is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_BUDGET_CI is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_BUDGET_AV is not set

#

# Supported USB Adapters

#

# CONFIG_DVB_USB is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_TTUSB_BUDGET is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_TTUSB_DEC is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_CINERGYT2 is not set

#

# Supported FlexCopII (B2C2) Adapters

#

# CONFIG_DVB_B2C2_FLEXCOP is not set

#

# Supported BT878 Adapters

#

#

# Supported Pluto2 Adapters

#

# CONFIG_DVB_PLUTO2 is not set

#

# Supported DVB Frontends

#

#

# Customise DVB Frontends

#

#

# DVB-S (satellite) frontends

#

CONFIG_DVB_STV0299=m

# CONFIG_DVB_CX24110 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_CX24123 is not set

CONFIG_DVB_TDA8083=m

# CONFIG_DVB_MT312 is not set

CONFIG_DVB_VES1X93=m

# CONFIG_DVB_S5H1420 is not set

#

# DVB-T (terrestrial) frontends

#

CONFIG_DVB_SP8870=m

# CONFIG_DVB_SP887X is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_CX22700 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_CX22702 is not set

CONFIG_DVB_L64781=m

# CONFIG_DVB_TDA1004X is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_NXT6000 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_MT352 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_ZL10353 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_DIB3000MB is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_DIB3000MC is not set

#

# DVB-C (cable) frontends

#

CONFIG_DVB_VES1820=m

# CONFIG_DVB_TDA10021 is not set

CONFIG_DVB_STV0297=m

#

# ATSC (North American/Korean Terresterial DTV) frontends

#

# CONFIG_DVB_NXT200X is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_OR51211 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_OR51132 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_BCM3510 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_LGDT330X is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7146=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7146_VV=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_VIDEOBUF=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_BUF=m

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set
```

Die Devices sehen dann so aus:

```
root@HAL9000 linux 0 0.25 # ll  /dev/dvb/adapter0/

insgesamt 0

crw-rw---- 1 root video 212, 1  3. Sep 2006  audio0

crw-rw---- 1 root video 212, 6  3. Sep 2006  ca0

crw-rw---- 1 root video 212, 4  3. Sep 2006  demux0

crw-rw---- 1 root video 212, 5  3. Sep 2006  dvr0

crw-rw---- 1 root video 212, 3  3. Sep 2006  frontend0

crw-rw---- 1 root video 212, 7  3. Sep 2006  net0

crw-rw---- 1 root video 212, 8  3. Sep 2006  osd0

crw-rw---- 1 root video 212, 0  3. Sep 2006  video0
```

Damit kommen alle Anwendungen klar, es muss nichts irgendwie zusätzlich gelinkt werden

----------

## alex00

 *Tyler_Durden wrote:*   

>  *alex00 wrote:*   Habe folgendes PRoblem...bekomme meine NEXUS-S nicht zu laufen (siehe anderen Eintrag). Jetzt bin ich soweit dass ich mit Klear...  
> 
> Machst Du dann für kaffeine, xawtv und was es da noch so für DVB gibt, auch noch je einen neuen Thread auf?
> 
> Das Problem liegt hier (aus Deinem anderen Thread):
> ...

 

Hi danke erst mal für deine Antwort...nun mir fehlen im Kernel aber einige Teile von denen die du da aufgeschrieben hast ....und zwar:

Unter # Supported SAA7146 based PCI Adapters:

CONFIG_DVB_AV7110=m

# CONFIG_DVB_AV7110_FIRMWARE is not set

CONFIG_DVB_AV7110_OSD=y

Unter # ATSC (North American/Korean Terresterial DTV) frontends:

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7146=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7146_VV=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_VIDEOBUF=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_BUF=m

Es hängt sicher an diesen Teilen....hast du da eine Idee warum die nicht da sind....

Danke schon mal....

Mein lsmod schaut derzeit so aus:

 Roltux linux # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_intel8x0           30748  5

snd_ac97_codec         92320  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_ac97_bus            3072  1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_pcm                79364  4 snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              21508  3 snd_pcm

snd                    48100  10 snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

soundcore               8672  1 snd

snd_page_alloc          9352  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm

dvb_ttpci              99268  0

dvb_core               74792  1 dvb_ttpci

firmware_class          9216  1 dvb_ttpci

saa7146_vv             46464  1 dvb_ttpci

video_buf              21252  1 saa7146_vv

saa7146                16008  2 dvb_ttpci,saa7146_vv

videodev               24576  1 saa7146_vv

v4l1_compat            14596  2 saa7146_vv,videodev

v4l2_common            21376  2 saa7146_vv,videodev

ttpci_eeprom            3200  1 dvb_ttpci

8250_pnp                9600  0

8250                   23540  1 8250_pnp

serial_core            18560  1 8250

Roltux linux #

----------

## alex00

Niemand eine Idee...bin wirklich schon halb beim verzweifeln....

----------

## Tyler_Durden

 *alex00 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hi danke erst mal für deine Antwort...nun mir fehlen im Kernel aber einige Teile von denen die du da aufgeschrieben hast ....und zwar:
> 
> Unter # Supported SAA7146 based PCI Adapters:
> ...

 

Das Menü dazu sieht so aus:

```
[*] DVB For Linux

  <M>   DVB Core Support

  ---     Supported SAA7146 based PCI Adapters

  <M>     AV7110 cards

  [ ]       Compile AV7110 firmware into the driver

  [*]       AV7110 OSD support

  < >     Budget cards

  < >     Budget cards with onboard CI connector

  < >     Budget cards with analog video inputs

  ---     Supported USB Adapters

  < >     Support for various USB DVB devices

  < >     Technotrend/Hauppauge Nova-USB devices

  < >     Technotrend/Hauppauge USB DEC devices

  < >     Terratec CinergyT2/qanu USB2 DVB-T receiver

  ---     Supported FlexCopII (B2C2) Adapters

  < >     Technisat/B2C2 FlexCopII(b) and FlexCopIII adapters

  ---     Supported BT878 Adapters

  ---     Supported Pluto2 Adapters

  < >     Pluto2 cards

  ---     Supported DVB Frontends

  Customise DVB Frontends  --->
```

Falls Du die Option "AV7110 cards" nicht aktivieren kannst, fehlt Dir eine Abhängigkeit:

```
Symbol: DVB_AV7110 [=m]

  │ Prompt: AV7110 cards

  │   Depends on: DVB_CORE && PCI && I2C && VIDEO_V4L1
```

I2C vielleicht?

 *alex00 wrote:*   

> CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7146=m
> 
> CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7146_VV=m
> 
> CONFIG_VIDEO_VIDEOBUF=m
> ...

 

Diese Optionen sind keine wählbaren Menüpunkte, sondern werden indirekt gesetzt.

----------

## alex00

I2C Sieht bei mir so aus:

      --- I2C support                                                                 │ │

  │ │          <*>   I2C device interface                                                      │ │

  │ │                I2C Algorithms  --->                                                      │ │

  │ │                I2C Hardware Bus support  --->                                            │ │

  │ │                Miscellaneous I2C Chip support  --->                                      │ │

  │ │          [ ]   I2C Core debugging messages                                               │ │

  │ │          [ ]   I2C Algorithm debugging messages                                          │ │

  │ │          [ ]   I2C Bus debugging messages                                                │ │

  │ │          [ ]   I2C Chip debugging messages    

Unter I2C Algorithms:

   --- I2C bit-banging interfaces                                                  │ │

  │ │          <*> I2C PCF 8584 interfaces                                                     │ │

  │ │          < > I2C PCA 9564 interfaces    

Bin dir sehr dankbar dass du mir da weiterhilfst.....wäre super wenn wir das hin bekommen würden.

----------

## alex00

Also habe jetzt die zwei obersten Punkte gefunden, liegt an der Einstellung:

    <M> Video For Linux                                                             │ │

  │ │          [*]   Enable Video For Linux API 1 (DEPRECATED)                                 │ │

  │ │          ---   Enable Video For Linux API 1 compatible Layer                             │ │

  │ │              Video Capture Adapters  --->                                                │ │

  │ │              Radio Adapters  --->                                                        │ │

  │ │              Digital Video Broadcasting Devices  --->                                    │ │

  │ │          < > DABUSB driver          

Hatte zuvor:   [*]   Enable Video For Linux API 1 (DEPRECATED)  deaktiviert und das unter aktiviert...dann fehlen eben die Punkte AV7110 zum anwählen. Nach wie vor fehlt mir aber CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA714 und die nächsten 3 unter ATSC.

Wenn ich jetzt vdr zu staten versuche bekomme ich immer noch:

Roltux linux # /etc/init.d/vdr start

 * Preparing start of vdr:

 *   config files ...                                                                          [ ok ]

 *   Prerequisits (devices nodes etc.) ...

 * could not start vdr: dvb device not found                                                   [ !! ]

Roltux linux #

Und unter /dev/dvb/adapter0 habe ich jetzt nur noch ein net0

Leider also kein Fortschritt.....

----------

## Tyler_Durden

 *alex00 wrote:*   

>  Nach wie vor fehlt mir aber CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA714 und die nächsten 3 unter ATSC.

 

Du meinst SAA7146? Lies noch mal meinen obigen letzten Satz genau und schau' Dir Deine .config einfach mal direkt an.

 *Quote:*   

> Leider also kein Fortschritt.....

 

sicher?

----------

## alex00

 *Tyler_Durden wrote:*   

>  *alex00 wrote:*    Nach wie vor fehlt mir aber CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA714 und die nächsten 3 unter ATSC. 
> 
> Du meinst SAA7146? Lies noch mal meinen obigen letzten Satz genau und schau' Dir Deine .config einfach mal direkt an.
> 
>  *Quote:*   Leider also kein Fortschritt..... 
> ...

 

Leider sieht das wirklich so aus:

  --- DVB-C (cable) frontends                                                     │ │

  │ │          --- VLSI VES1820 based                                                          │ │

  │ │          < > Philips TDA10021 based                                                      │ │

  │ │          --- ST STV0297 based                                                            │ │

  │ │          --- ATSC (North American/Korean Terresterial DTV) frontends                     │ │

  │ │          --- NxtWave Communications NXT2002/NXT2004 based                                │ │

  │ │          --- Oren OR51211 based                                                          │ │

  │ │          < > Oren OR51132 based                                                          │ │

  │ │          < > Broadcom BCM3510

----------

## alex00

Ok habe jetzt alle Punkte so gefunden wie sie oebne angeführt sind leider unter dmesg immer noch die sleben Meldungen wegen dem frontend....leider.

Ich hänge hier mal die .conf an....

# Digital Video Broadcasting Devices

#

CONFIG_DVB=y

CONFIG_DVB_CORE=m

#

# Supported SAA7146 based PCI Adapters

#

CONFIG_DVB_AV7110=m

# CONFIG_DVB_AV7110_FIRMWARE is not set

CONFIG_DVB_AV7110_OSD=y

# CONFIG_DVB_BUDGET is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_BUDGET_CI is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_BUDGET_AV is not set

#

# Supported USB Adapters

#

# CONFIG_DVB_USB is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_TTUSB_BUDGET is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_TTUSB_DEC is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_CINERGYT2 is not set

#

# Supported FlexCopII (B2C2) Adapters

#

# CONFIG_DVB_B2C2_FLEXCOP is not set

#

# Supported BT878 Adapters

#

CONFIG_DVB_BT8XX=m

#

# Supported Pluto2 Adapters

#

# CONFIG_DVB_PLUTO2 is not set

#

# Supported DVB Frontends

#

#

# Customise DVB Frontends

#

#

# DVB-S (satellite) frontends

#

CONFIG_DVB_STV0299=m

CONFIG_DVB_CX24110=m

# CONFIG_DVB_CX24123 is not set

CONFIG_DVB_TDA8083=m

# CONFIG_DVB_MT312 is not set

CONFIG_DVB_VES1X93=m

# CONFIG_DVB_S5H1420 is not set

#

# DVB-T (terrestrial) frontends

#

CONFIG_DVB_SP8870=m

CONFIG_DVB_SP887X=m

# CONFIG_DVB_CX22700 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_CX22702 is not set

CONFIG_DVB_L64781=m

CONFIG_DVB_TDA1004X=m

CONFIG_DVB_NXT6000=m

CONFIG_DVB_MT352=m

CONFIG_DVB_ZL10353=m

# CONFIG_DVB_DIB3000MB is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_DIB3000MC is not set

#

# DVB-C (cable) frontends

#

CONFIG_DVB_VES1820=m

# CONFIG_DVB_TDA10021 is not set

CONFIG_DVB_STV0297=m

#

# ATSC (North American/Korean Terresterial DTV) frontends

#

CONFIG_DVB_NXT200X=m

CONFIG_DVB_OR51211=m

# CONFIG_DVB_OR51132 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_BCM3510 is not set

CONFIG_DVB_LGDT330X=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7146=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7146_VV=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_VIDEOBUF=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_TUNER=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_BUF=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_BUF_DVB=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_BTCX=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_IR=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_TVEEPROM=m

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

Sollte doch passen oder?

----------

## Tyler_Durden

 *alex00 wrote:*   

> Sollte doch passen oder?

 

Sieht gut aus. Nachdem Du ein "make;make modules_install" gemacht hast, sollten unter "/lib/modules/"kernel-version"/media/" dann mindestens diese Module vorhanden sein:

```
root@HAL9000 media 0 0.56 # ll common/

insgesamt 128

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 29572  3. Sep 14:15 saa7146.ko

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 95653  3. Sep 14:15 saa7146_vv.ko

root@HAL9000 media 0 0.45 # ll dvb/

insgesamt 4

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root   24  3. Sep 14:15 dvb-core

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096  3. Sep 14:15 frontends

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root   47  3. Sep 14:15 ttpci

root@HAL9000 media 0 0.42 # ll dvb/dvb-core/

insgesamt 136

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 139048  3. Sep 14:15 dvb-core.ko

root@HAL9000 media 0 0.32 # ll dvb/frontends/

insgesamt 152

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 17183  3. Sep 14:15 cx24110.ko

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 15824  3. Sep 14:15 dvb-pll.ko

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 14745  3. Sep 14:15 l64781.ko

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 14715  3. Sep 14:15 sp8870.ko

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 15627  3. Sep 14:15 stv0297.ko

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 22285  3. Sep 14:15 stv0299.ko

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 12403  3. Sep 14:15 tda8083.ko

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 12257  3. Sep 14:15 ves1820.ko

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 13050  3. Sep 14:15 ves1x93.ko

root@HAL9000 media 0 0.23 # ll dvb/ttpci/

insgesamt 192

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 185481  3. Sep 14:15 dvb-ttpci.ko

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4509  3. Sep 14:15 ttpci-eeprom.ko

root@HAL9000 media 0 0.21 #

```

Das für die Nexus-S zuständige Frontendmodul ist "stv0299.ko", kannst Du das laden?

Im Log sieht's dann so aus:

```
Sep  3 14:21:51 HAL9000 dvb-ttpci: info @ card 0: firm f0240009, rtsl b0250018, vid 71010068, app 80002622

Sep  3 14:21:51 HAL9000 dvb-ttpci: firmware @ card 0 supports CI link layer interface

Sep  3 14:21:51 HAL9000 dvb-ttpci: Crystal audio DAC @ card 0 detected

Sep  3 14:21:51 HAL9000 saa7146_vv: saa7146 (0): registered device video0 [v4l2]

Sep  3 14:21:51 HAL9000 saa7146_vv: saa7146 (0): registered device vbi0 [v4l2]

Sep  3 14:21:51 HAL9000 DVB: registering frontend 0 (ST STV0299 DVB-S)...

Sep  3 14:21:51 HAL9000 input: DVB on-card IR receiver as /class/input/input1

Sep  3 14:21:51 HAL9000 dvb-ttpci: found av7110-0.
```

----------

## alex00

Blöde frage aber soll ich nach dem kompiliern den kernels den pc neu starten? Würde mal ja sagen oder?

Ach ja und den kernel habe ich nur editiert indem ich die config geändert habe und dann einen make && make modules_install gemacht habe.

Bin also nicht über make menuconfig gegangen. Sollte doch auch passen oder?

HAbe in die Verzeichnisse geschaut...sieht etwas anders aus bei mir.....habe kein MEDIA..sonder gleich unter dem kernel ein

als-driver, build, kernel, source, v4l-dvb

Unter 4vl-dvb dann ein common, dvb, radio und ein video.

Das Modul das du angesporchen hast ist unter:

/lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo-r7/v4l-dvb/dvb/frontends

Kann es dort aber mit modprobe nicht laden...er sagt dass er das Modul nicht findet.

----------

## alex00

Ok habe es jetzt auch geschafft das Modul zu lasen.....sie ausgabe unten...

Leider startet VDR noch immer nicht.....(sieh auch unten)

Roltux roli # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

stv0299                10888  0

snd_intel8x0           30748  5

snd_ac97_codec         92320  1 snd_intel8x0

dvb_ttpci              99268  0

dvb_core               74792  2 stv0299,dvb_ttpci

firmware_class          9216  1 dvb_ttpci

snd_ac97_bus            3072  1 snd_ac97_codec

saa7146_vv             46464  1 dvb_ttpci

video_buf              21252  1 saa7146_vv

saa7146                16008  2 dvb_ttpci,saa7146_vv

snd_pcm                79364  4 snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec

videodev               24576  1 saa7146_vv

v4l1_compat            14596  2 saa7146_vv,videodev

snd_timer              21508  3 snd_pcm

v4l2_common            21376  2 saa7146_vv,videodev

snd                    48100  10 snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

soundcore               8672  1 snd

snd_page_alloc          9352  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm

8250_pnp                9600  0

8250                   23540  1 8250_pnp

serial_core            18560  1 8250

ttpci_eeprom            3200  1 dvb_ttpci

Roltux roli # /etc/init.d/vdr start

 * Preparing start of vdr:

 *   config files ...                                                                          [ ok ]

 *   Prerequisits (devices nodes etc.) ...

 * could not start vdr: dvb device not found                                                   [ !! ]

Roltux roli #

Muss das Modul schon beim start geladen werde? Wenn ja wie mache ich das.....????

Auch unter /dev/dvb/adapter0 gibt es noch kein frontend.

Was mir auch noch aufgefallen ist, dass in der confif sich einige Einträge immer von selber ändern.....die ersten Zeilen (siehe unten) hatte ich auskommentiert, sie kamen dann aber wieder rein.....kann das ein PRoblem machen? GEnügt das auskommentieren nicht?

# ATSC (North American/Korean Terresterial DTV) frontends

#

CONFIG_DVB_NXT200X=m

CONFIG_DVB_OR51211=m

# CONFIG_DVB_OR51132 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_BCM3510 is not set

CONFIG_DVB_LGDT330X=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7146=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7146_VV=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_VIDEOBUF=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_TUNER=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_BUF=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_BUF_DVB=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_BTCX=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_IR=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_TVEEPROM=m

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

----------

## Tyler_Durden

 *alex00 wrote:*   

> HAbe in die Verzeichnisse geschaut...sieht etwas anders aus bei mir....

 

Dann haben Deine vorher installierten separaten DVB-Treiber (hast Du die auch mit emerge -C runtergeschmissen?)

deine Kernel-Sources wohl etwas umgebogen. Ich schlage vor, "/lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo-r7/" kompl. zu löschen (danach nicht booten!) und die Kernel-Sourcen auch mit emerge -C zu entfernen (.config in Sicherheit bringen!) und auch "/usr/src/2.6.17-gentoo-r7/" zu löschen. Danach die gentoo-sources neu emergen und .config zurückkopieren, make && make install && make modules_install ->reboot und alles ist wieder sauber.

Das richtige laden der Module und anlegen der Devices übernimmt udev komplett für Dich, da musst Du überhaupt nix manuell machen.

----------

## alex00

 *Tyler_Durden wrote:*   

>  *alex00 wrote:*   HAbe in die Verzeichnisse geschaut...sieht etwas anders aus bei mir.... 
> 
> Dann haben Deine vorher installierten separaten DVB-Treiber (hast Du die auch mit emerge -C runtergeschmissen?)
> 
> deine Kernel-Sources wohl etwas umgebogen. Ich schlage vor, "/lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo-r7/" kompl. zu löschen (danach nicht booten!) und die Kernel-Sourcen auch mit emerge -C zu entfernen (.config in Sicherheit bringen!) und auch "/usr/src/2.6.17-gentoo-r7/" zu löschen. Danach die gentoo-sources neu emergen und .config zurückkopieren, make && make install && make modules_install ->reboot und alles ist wieder sauber.
> ...

 

Kann leider erst in ein paar Monaten hier weitermachen...ist nicht mein PC.

Habe dir eine PN geschickt, wegen mailtausch....danke schon mal an dich.

----------

